# What about the ring?



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

What are you gals doing with the ring? I have a 1ct. ring that was purchased for $5k....in 2006. I dk what to do with it? I doubt that after all these years they are going to let him keep it. I've been married 5 years. Some websites suggest turning it into something new.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

one of my friends had it turned into some thing new and wore it on here other hand.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm taking the sapphire out of mine and putting it into another setting. Selling the gold and diamonds from the original ring for some extra cash.

The new ring will symbolize not compromising myself for anything. It was originally my "Promise" ring and I wanted it turned into my wedding ring. stbxh INSISTED that I have a diamond engagement/wedding ring even though thats not what I really wanted. He was embarrassed of people thinking he couldn't afford a diamond. Even though the sapphire ring is what I really wanted.

Just a one example of how I pushed myself and what I wanted to the side to make him happy. Never again. And everytime I look at the ring I will remember to stand up for what I want!

ETA: My diamond wedding ring was stolen at work. If I still had that I'd sell that b!tch!!!! But still make a new ring for myself out of the sapphire...lol


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like my stbxw to sell hers and split the revenue. It would be nice to have it as cash instead. With her having an affair, I don't think she should be allowed to keep the ring, regardless what she turns it into.

Then again, I would also like the jewelry I bought her in the last year back. If she's been lying to me that long I think I should get that stuff back.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

My X will keep hers !!!!!! No idea why !

As soon as I get the divorce decree I'm selling my ring .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Make a pendent out of it.

or
Take it to an upscale jeweler. Most have an ‘estate’ jewelry case. They will appraise it, clean and polish it and it up for sale. They take a percentage for handling it. It’s well worth it because you will almost never be able to get the retail price for it.

I’ve sold jewelry like this. And I love to buy from the estate case. I’ve gotten some really interesting old pieces at very reasonable prices this way.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Haven't thought about what I'll do with mine. It's in a dresser drawer. A simple gold band, so probably can't do more than sell it to 1-800-cash-into-gold.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm thinking about giving him the rings and all the other jewelries back to him. I don't want anything to do with it or any reminders of our existence together. His girlfriend can have it.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Left With 4.5 said:


> I'm thinking about giving him the rings and all the other jewelries back to him. I don't want anything to do with it or any reminders of our existence together. His girlfriend can have it.


Wish my wife would do that. I'd sell the wedding rungs and split the $$ with her. Prolly sell most of the other jewelry too. But there are a few pieces I'd want to pass down to my daughter if I'm beer lucky enough to have one. 

Makes me sick to think of her wearing that stuff for posOM.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

lostinspaces said:


> Wish my wife would do that. I'd sell the wedding rungs and split the $$ with her. Prolly sell most of the other jewelry too. But there are a few pieces I'd want to pass down to my daughter if I'm beer lucky enough to have one.
> 
> *Makes me sick to think of her wearing that stuff for posOM.*


That's wrong.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Left With 4.5 said:


> I'm thinking about giving him the rings and all the other jewelries back to him. I don't want anything to do with it or any reminders of our existence together. His girlfriend can have it.


DON'T ! They're yours , do what you want with it ! I would sell them all and forget it.


----------

